# Is egress planning needed for normally unoccupied mechanical room



## batros (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi,

In NFPA handbook, it is mentioned that "A designated means of egress path shall be provided within normally unoccupied building service equipment support area where the unoccupied area exceeds ..." 7.13.3.1

Can this be any normally unoccupied area or does it have to be an area within normally unoccupied building?

Best


----------



## cda (Jan 24, 2013)

7.13.3 Means of Egress Path.

7.13.3.1    A designated means of egress path shall be provided within the normally unoccupied building service equipment support area where the normally unoccupied area exceeds 45,000 ft2 (4180 m2) in buildings not protected throughout by an approved, supervised automatic sprinkler system in accordance with 9.7.1.1(1).


----------



## cda (Jan 24, 2013)

You honor can you ask the attorney to rephrase the question:::

In NFPA handbook, it is mentioned that "A designated means of egress path shall be provided within normally unoccupied building service equipment support area where the unoccupied area exceeds ..." 7.13.3.1

 Can this be any normally unoccupied area or does it have to be an area within normally unoccupied building?


----------



## cda (Jan 24, 2013)

3.3.21.6* Normally Unoccupied Building Service Equipment Support Area.   A building service equipment support area in which people are not expected to be present on a regular basis.


----------



## north star (Jan 24, 2013)

*# # #*



Three replies in a row...  isn`t this a record ?   



*# # #*


----------



## cda (Jan 24, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> *# # #*
> 
> Three replies in a row...  isn`t this a record ?
> 
> ...


Nah, have done more

Just an indicator of Alzheimer's


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 24, 2013)

Only if the area is large enough....... > 45K s.f. if not protected by sprinklers! Here is what the Handbook says:





> The provisions of 7.13.3 are worded so as to require a designated means of egress path only if the normally unoccupied building service equipment support area is very large. The provisions have the effect of exempting requirements related to all of the following from spaces that are smaller than the area thresholds specified:1. Minimum width
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## north star (Jan 24, 2013)

*~ + ~*

You have "Young-timers"... ? Now, ...who are you ?  

Looks like I will have to eject from this topic before

it crashes! D`OH !!........Pulling the handle noooooowww!



*~ + ~*


----------



## Yankee (Jan 25, 2013)

You also need to check the electrical code as there will be req'ments if certain equipment is present. For egress doors.


----------



## Architect1281 (Jan 25, 2013)

Travel distance, Common Path of travel, width Height, quantity . It is all in play as egress is from ANY point in a building or structure. The designated use of the space may alter or modify the general occupancy requirements but the requirements are there. cause it is normally occupied by the service tech and they are usually human


----------

